# Drlling through carpet



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm getting ready to install my new depthfinder up front on the bow of my boat. I need some tipos on the best way to drill holes through the bow to place my grommets to protect the wires. The only thing is it's covered in carpet and I dont want to ruin the whole piece up there while drilling the 3/4 inch holes. Does anyone have any tips for me to keep the carpet from snagging? Thanks!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Use something round, the size of the hole, where you want to drill, then use a razor blade to cut the carpet around it?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ve never had any problems with a regular spiral bit. I&#8217;m not sure how a spade bit would work, if that was your plan.


----------



## bowfishingking (Mar 28, 2010)

If you have the tools i have found the best way it to tak a piece of pipe a little bigger than the size of the hole you want to drill. Sharpen it on a grinder and with a hammer punch out a hole in the carpet. This has worked good for me in the past maybe a possibility for you.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

M.Magis said:


> Ive never had any problems with a regular spiral bit.


Count yourself lucky. Seen a few times myself and with others where a tuft gets wrapped around the bit and rips out a line some distance away from the hole.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah I just use a wood bit and drill right thru. Never had any issues either.


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sharp bit. Never had a prob.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Use a utility knife, razor blade, etc. to cut an "X" where you want the hole, just big enough to peel back the carpet enough to get the drill bit in between...you can even tape the folds back out of the way. After the hole is drilled, you can trim the carpet with scissors accordingly, glue it back down, or whatever makes sense for what you're installing.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Use a soldering tip and melt where you want to drill. This will stop any of the potential "runs" in the carpet!!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks guys for the tips.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Use the back side of a large drill bit or steel rod. Heat it re hot with a propane torch and melt the carpet rather than cut. This little trick works great on nylon straps as well.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

That's allright, I know a good carpet guy!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ask your wife to trim it a bit?......


----------

